# Trolling Speed Control - Looking At A Pursuit 3070 Express



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

After a year with the Wellcraft 230 Fisherman CC it seems that my wife is an avid fisherman here on Lake Erie. But she needs a cabin and a toilet.

So we have decided to find a new owner for the 2000 Wellcraft 230 Fisherman and dig deep into the bank balance to buy a 30 footer.
We are looking at several Pursuit 3070 Express boats.

We troll for Walleye, and need to be able to troll at between 1 and 2.5 mph. Mostly we run around 1.7/1.8 mph.

Seems the choice of engines is either a pair of 250HP 4S Outboards or a pair of V8 inboards.

We use trolling bags on the Wellcraft and use the 225HP OX66 motor which can troll at between 1.5 and 2.5 mph.
But it is still hard to keep the trolling speed exactly where we want it to be.

On a Pursuit 30 footer, will it be possible to carefully control our trolling speed using a single OB or IB motor ?

Maybe we will need a bigger pair of trolling bags ?

Need some good advice here b/c we don't want to have a problem trolling at accurate speeds.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Judging by your avatar and the fact that you are stepping up to a 30 footer means I have absolutely zero sympathy. LOL

I don't think controlling the speed will be much more difficult with the bigger boat- in fact it may be easier. The size of the boat will work for you in this case. You'll be less affected by currents, wind action (to some extent) and other factors. I/O's would be much quieter but are tougher to service. Plus they'll add weight to the package versus O/Bs. Trolling plates would be nicer than bags as they don't get in the way. Dual-v-single is another argument. 

I do know that the big water guys would have nothing else but twins. And blue water guys do nothing but troll at specific speeds. I have to think they know what they are doing with their preferred sut-ups.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the sympathy it's tough having to face these problems ..... LOL

I think that most of the salt water trolling is done at much higher speeds than we use on Lake Erie ? 

But I take the point that a heavier boat will be less affected by wind, wave and current 

I am hoping a Charter Captain will chime in as many use larger boats with Inboard engines.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a charter captain but i run a 30' sportcraft single screw. I am using 48" beefy bags, with both out i get down to 1.2 mph in calm water, slower/faster with or against waves. I had 36" bags last year and got about 1.4mph but auto pilot struggled holding in decent cross winds. 48" bags an a little higher rpms fixed that. 

Larry
Soonfeeder on 79
Sent via Droid Bionic


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

SPOONFEEDER said:


> Not a charter captain but i run a 30' sportcraft single screw. I am using 48" beefy bags, with both out i get down to 1.2 mph in calm water, slower/faster with or against waves. I had 36" bags last year and got about 1.4mph but auto pilot struggled holding in decent cross winds. 48" bags an a little higher rpms fixed that.
> 
> Larry
> Soonfeeder on 79
> Sent via Droid Bionic


Thanks Spoonfeeder, that confirms my thoughts that trolling bags would probably be needed.
So actually no real change to the way we troll with the CC.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Call Frank Kittrick. He owns Amish Outfitters, which make the best bags in the business. He's also a charter captain, and runs a 33 foot rig. He's easy to talk to, and will give you all the information you need.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Hetfieldinn I will do that. I have been using his trolling bags all this, our first, season.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

get the twin outboards if you have the chance!


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

B Thomas said:


> get the twin outboards if you have the chance!


Thanks.
Can you explain why the OB's would be your choice ?
The hot candidate has 350 Merc Inboards ..........


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Less expensive, easier to service and maintain....

You are going to love that boat...best of luck.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

BFG said:


> Less expensive, easier to service and maintain....
> 
> You are going to love that boat...best of luck.


Thanks for your comments.

Actually, I thought that true Inboards [not stern drive] were lower cost than the cost of similar HP Outboards ?

I find it hard to get to the Yamaha 225HP OX66 OB on my Wellcraft 230 and do any work on the engine in the water. I don't trailer it and it stays in the water all Summer. I thought that with a 30' boat it will be easier to work on Inboards than Outboards during the Summer when the boat will be at the dock.

We are still pretty sold on the idea of buying a Pursuit 3070 Express or a Pursuit 3000 Offshore. Not many of either boat for sale around the Great Lakes so may have to be a saltwater boat from the East Coast.

We have found a couple of boats each having a pair of Yanmar Diesel engines. They won't cruise at more than about 28 mph and only about 33 mph at WOT so slower than a boat with inboard Mercruisers and a lot slower than a pair of 300 HP 4S OB's.

But I know my way around Yanmar diesels, having got a 3 cylinder Yanmar on the sailboat, which I service myself. And diesels might be quieter running at significantly lower rpm.

But I am running before I can walk b/c I really need to sell my Wellcraft 230 to help pay for the Pursuit


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I think the inboards will be the cheapest to buy and rebuild, and will be as easy to maintain on the water. I would be real careful of used salt boats, You'll get a ton of folks saying they are just as good if they are maintained properly, but every capt I've known who has gone that route has had problems specifically du to salt twater use. the salt is a very hostile environment and a boat thtat size will mostly likely not be pulled, washed, drinsed and drained every trip like a shored stored smaller OB rig. just something to consider. Either way get a top notch survey.





G4DYR said:


> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> Actually, I thought that true Inboards [not stern drive] were lower cost than the cost of similar HP Outboards ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Great choice on the Pursuit. The offshore and the express are both sweet boats. As some have already said stay away from a salt water boat. The deisels are the most expensive out of the box but they are the way to go if speed is not a concern for you. They will last 3-4 times longer than gas and will get twice the fuel milage. Im not sure about on a Yanmar but on Detriots,Cats,Mans Ect.. you can install what is called a trolling valve which will allow you to troll way down. They are very common on larger diesel powered fishing boats. Good luck in your pursuit of a Pursuit you should be able to find a fresh water boat over the winter


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

Team Pursuit said:


> Great choice on the Pursuit. The offshore and the express are both sweet boats. As some have already said stay away from a salt water boat. The deisels are the most expensive out of the box but they are the way to go if speed is not a concern for you. They will last 3-4 times longer than gas and will get twice the fuel milage. Im not sure about on a Yanmar but on Detriots,Cats,Mans Ect.. you can install what is called a trolling valve which will allow you to troll way down. They are very common on larger diesel powered fishing boats. Good luck in your pursuit of a Pursuit you should be able to find a fresh water boat over the winter


Thanks for the comments.
We feel pretty comfortable looking for a Pursuit 3070 Express or 3000 Offshore, but finding a fresh water boat seems to be a real problem !
We only have enough funds to buy an older boat.
So we are limited to looking at 2000 to 2005 boats.

Trolling valves, I was looking to find information but found little on the net. Do you fit them on both engines ? 

You mentioned speed, and we are used to cruising in the Wellcraft at 30 mph, so I was hoping to be able to do the same cruise speed with Diesels, but it seems like 25 mph is more realistic. Please advise your thoughts here ?

And what is TEAM PURSUIT


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

I would call Steve Carlson over at South Shore Marine 419-433-5798. They are a Pursuit dealer and i would bet he will come across a few of them over ther winter. Team Pursuit is the name of my boat, i have a 26 Pursuit center console. If i see a 30 for sale i will foward it to you.


----------

